# Install error 2503 and 2502



## lhattonccn (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried to upgrade Adobe Reader and Skype, as a newer version was available. I kept getting error 2503 and 2502 when attempting. So, I tried to uninstall each to reinstall and I couldn't uninstall either. I got the same errors. I went to Microsoft and ran their fixit for the problem but it still isn't fixed. They uninstalled the programs fine but I can't reinstall without the error message coming up.
Help.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

From Microsoft's mouth to your LCD screen:
fix internal error 2503 and 2502 - Microsoft Answers

Post back results. 

EDIT: Oh, and welcome to TSF.


----------



## lhattonccn (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. The instructions look rather overwhelming for someone technically challenged. It appears, though, that someone else had the same problem today. I wonder if it has to do with a recent Windows update. Messed up. Anyway, I will attempt to do some of those things asked.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

I'll translate, try:
1- Confirm correct date and time settings on your operating system
2- Right click on the installer (itunes installer, .exe file you downloaded), and "run as administrator"
3- If you type %temp% in the Start RUN box you could clean out all the temp files (that are able to be deleted), Programs dump a lot of files in there with each failed attempt.
4- Try to uninstall old iTunes or install iTunes in safe mode. Turn your computer off. Just after you hit your power button to turn it back on, button-mash the F8 key until you get into the advanced boot options. Select "Safe Mode with Networking", just in case you need to get back online to download the installer.


----------



## lhattonccn (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok. I did all of that. I even ran a registry clean, etc, etc. When I went in Safe Mode and tried to Install Adobe Reader as Run as Administrator instead of error code 2503 or 2502 coming up, I got "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance."

Now what? 

Thanks!


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

lhattonccn said:


> Ok. I did all of that. I even ran a registry clean, etc, etc. When I went in Safe Mode and tried to Install Adobe Reader as Run as Administrator instead of error code 2503 or 2502 coming up, I got "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance."
> 
> Now what?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like your issue is now a Windows problem, and not a software specific problem.

I advise running a repair installation. Do you have Vista or 7? Do you have your Windows disk?
Repair installs (also known as in-place upgrades) are the simplest, because they will overwrite all of the windows files (including windows installer.msi), but leave your programs and user-sensitive data in place.

How to Perform an In-Place Upgrade on Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 & Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Registry cleaners do more harm than good. If the registry cleaning software offered to backup the registry before making changes I would use that back up to restore what was changed.


----------



## lhattonccn (Apr 15, 2012)

mjones1 said:


> Sounds like your issue is now a Windows problem, and not a software specific problem.
> 
> I advise running a repair installation. Do you have Vista or 7? Do you have your Windows disk?
> Repair installs (also known as in-place upgrades) are the simplest, because they will overwrite all of the windows files (including windows installer.msi), but leave your programs and user-sensitive data in place.
> ...




Thanks for this. Unfortunately it won't let me upgrade because it says my current version is newer than the one I am trying to upgrade to. The only thing it will let me do is a complete do over. So, I don't know what else to do.


----------



## lhattonccn (Apr 15, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Registry cleaners do more harm than good. If the registry cleaning software offered to backup the registry before making changes I would use that back up to restore what was changed.



Yes, I am afraid the registry cleaner didn't help the problem a bit but created more problems. Thanks.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did it ask you to backup the registry before making any changes? If so use the backup.reg file to restore the registry.


----------

